# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  McCain Conservatives Are Rallying Behind Justin Amash

## Warlord

> On Wednesday, as Rep. Justin Amash (IMich.) was voting with the nearly-unanimous House Democrats to impeach President Donald Trump, a group of former Republican campaign strategists for the likes of former Sen. John McCain and former Gov. John Kasich announced the formation of a new Super PAC to support Amash's effort to retain his swing-district congressional seat as an independent.
> 
> *"While we don't agree with him, or each other for that matter, on every issue, we think Washington needs more Justin Amashes," wrote Country Above Party Super PAC co-founders Rick Wilson, John Weaver, and Jeff Timmer in a joint Michigan Live op-ed yesterday.* "Whether Amash is successful or not in his re-election bid as an independent will have consequences beyond his district's boundaries or even Michigan's borders. Allowing him to be swept aside in favor of a craven Trump apparatchik will further coarsen our politics and threaten the rule of law."
> 
> Wilson, author of the 2018 bestseller Everything Trump Touches Dies: A Republican Strategist Gets Real About the Worst President Ever, previously worked on campaigns for George H.W. Bush, Rudy Giuliani, and Evan McMullin, and was appointed to a Defense Department job by Dick Cheney. Timmer, an Amash constituent and former executive director of the Michigan Republican Party, announced last month that he "will support any Democrateven a yellow dogagainst any Republican who supports Trump." Weaver, a key strategist in both McCain presidential runs (though he was canned from the second when it was floundering in 2007), headed up the quixotic presidential bids of Jon Huntsman in 2012 and Kasich in 2016, and has been drawing a $10,000 monthly fee from the pro-Kasich Super PAC New Day for America ever since.
> 
> Wilson and Weaver on Tuesday joined former McCain advisor Steve Schmidt and the interestingly married legal analyst George T. Conway III in announcing the formation of a parallel national Super PAC, the Lincoln Project, dedicated "to defeating President Trump and Trumpism at the ballot box and to elect those patriots who will hold the line."


More:

https://reason.com/2019/12/19/mccain...-justin-amash/

----------


## donnay

Not a surprise really.  The RINO's are just right of the communists democrats.  John McCain waa such a traitor along with Kasich, Lindsey and Romney.

----------


## sparebulb

"McCain" and "conservative" are mutually exclusive terms.

----------


## acptulsa

> Wilson, author of the 2018 bestseller Everything Trump Touches Dies: A Republican Strategist Gets Real About the Worst President Ever, previously worked on campaigns for George H.W. Bush, Rudy Giuliani, and Evan McMullin, and was appointed to a Defense Department job by Dick Cheney.


That certainly qualifies him as an expert on the worst president ever.

It's funny the establishment is paying people and paying them well to use the fact that working for Dubya left them tainted and untouchable to give bipartisanship a bad name.  It's an interesting golden parachute for Bush hatchet men.

It's sad anyone believes anything they say.

At least they've gotten a tiny bit more subtle since they paid David Duke to endorse Ron Paul.

----------


## jmdrake

> More:
> 
> https://reason.com/2019/12/19/mccain...-justin-amash/


Good.  I hope Justin somehow pulls this election rabbit out his ass and states in the house.

----------


## Warlord

> Good.  I hope Justin somehow pulls this election rabbit out his ass and states in the house.


I take it you're going to continue your donations to Justin? He needs all the help he can get.

----------


## jmdrake

> I take it you're going to continue your donations to Justin? He needs all the help he can get.


I have not.  But I will.  I gotta get through Christmas and all that.

----------


## Sammy

CNN,the Young Turks & the Neocons praise Justin Amash.
I have a big problem with that.

----------


## acptulsa

> CNN,the Young Turks & the Neocons praise Justin Amash.
> I have a big problem with that.


Really?  Because I never gave a $#@! what any of them say.

----------


## Valli6

And what's Justin Amash's response to being praised by "McCain conservatives"? Is he very proud of himself?

----------


## acptulsa

> And what's Justin Amash's response to being praised by "McCain conservatives"?


They seem to be beneath his consideration.

----------


## Swordsmyth

ALL the right friends.

----------


## acptulsa

> ALL the right friends.


What does an unsolicited poison pill "endorsement" by unpopular enemies have to do with the man's friends?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What does an unsolicited poison pill "endorsement" by unpopular enemies have to do with the man's friends?


It comes after he does their bidding and hangs out with them and it is far from the only one.

----------


## acptulsa

> It comes after he does their bidding and hangs out with them and it is far from the only one.


Do you expect me to believe any of these lies?

You have no proof Rick Wilson, John Weaver, and Jeff Timmer asked him to do anything or ever met him.  You have no evidence Rick Wilson, John Weaver, and Jeff Timmer asked him to do anything or ever met him.  You have no reason to believe Rick Wilson, John Weaver, and Jeff Timmer asked him to do anything or ever met him.

What does that make you?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Do you expect me to believe any of these lies?
> 
> You have no proof Rick Wilson, John Weaver, and Jeff Timmer asked him to do anything or ever met him.  You have no evidence Rick Wilson, John Weaver, and Jeff Timmer asked him to do anything or ever met him.  You have no reason to believe Rick Wilson, John Weaver, and Jeff Timmer asked him to do anything or ever met him.
> 
> What does that make you?


He is hanging out with the swamp, it doesn't matter which individual members.
And most importantly he is endorsing their treason and destruction of the Constitution.

----------


## acptulsa

> It comes after he does their bidding and hangs out with them and it is far from the only one.


What does this make you?

----------


## CCTelander

> Do you expect me to believe any of these lies?
> 
> You have no proof Rick Wilson, John Weaver, and Jeff Timmer asked him to do anything or ever met him.  You have no evidence Rick Wilson, John Weaver, and Jeff Timmer asked him to do anything or ever met him.  You have no reason to believe Rick Wilson, John Weaver, and Jeff Timmer asked him to do anything or ever met him.
> 
> What does that make you?



Last time I checked guilt by association was still a fallacy, and usually with good reason. Imagine my utter shock when I see SS using it ... CONSTANTLY, and usually against people who had been considered allies in the struggle for human liberty. What does THAT tell you?

----------


## acptulsa

> Last time I checked guilt by association was still a fallacy, and usually with good reason. Imagine my utter shock when I see SS using it ... CONSTANTLY, and usually against people who had been considered allies in the struggle for human liberty. What does THAT tell you?


*If* Swordshyll is right and guilt by association *is* valid, *then* Swordshyll *is* an enemy of liberty.

----------


## CCTelander

> *If* Swordshyll is right and guilt by association *is* valid, *then* Swordshyll *is* an enemy of liberty.



Say it isn't so!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Last time I checked guilt by association was still a fallacy, and usually with good reason. Imagine my utter shock when I see SS using it ... CONSTANTLY, and usually against people who had been considered allies in the struggle for human liberty. What does THAT tell you?


It's not guilt by association.

If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck AND flocks with other ducks.......................

----------


## CCTelander

> It's not guilt by association.
> 
> If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck AND flocks with other ducks.......................



No?





> ALL the right friends.





> It comes after he does their bidding *and hangs out with them* and it is far from the only one.





> *He is hanging out with the swamp*, it doesn't matter which individual members.
> And most importantly he is endorsing their treason and destruction of the Constitution.



Hmmmm....

----------


## acptulsa

> It's *not guilt by association.*
> 
> If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck *AND flocks with other ducks.*......................


May GOD have mercy on your soul.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> May GOD have mercy on your soul.


No, it's association corroborating the rest of the evidence against him.

----------


## CCTelander

> No, it's association corroborating the rest of the evidence against him.



Now denying facts set out in black and white? You'd make a GREAT politician.

----------


## acptulsa

> No, it's association corroborating the rest of the evidence against him.


Otherwise known as guilt by association.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Now denying facts set out in black and white? You'd make a GREAT politician.


That's what you are doing.



> Otherwise known as guilt by association.


No, guilt by association is when the only evidence involved is association.

----------


## CCTelander

> Otherwise known as guilt by association.



It's like trying to argue with a six year old.

----------


## acptulsa

> It's like trying to argue with a six year old.


Don't be collectivist.  I've had more intelligent conversations with certain six year olds.

----------


## CCTelander

> Don't be collectivist.  I've had more intelligent conversations with certain six year olds.



My bad. My own kids were more mature at six.

----------


## donnay

> Really?  Because I never gave a $#@! what any of them say.


That's why you should.  When they applaud/or back someone or something that should be a red flag warning.

----------


## acptulsa

> That's why you should.  When they applaud/or back someone or something that should be a red flag warning.


Oh?  You seriously think Dick Cheney thinks we don't know he's a jackass?  Do you see him endorsing anyone he likes?  If he did endorse someone, you wouldn't even consider the possibility that was a poison pill maneuver?

Did you realize "poison pill" maneuver is a thing?  Ever look it up?

Remember when David Duke expressed support for Ron Paul, even as the MSM was working their asses off to paint him and us as racist?  You really don't think he was paid to?

Remember when the MSM was pretending to hate Trump even as they gave him 100% of the publicity during the primaries, even to the point where they never interviewed any other candidate without asking them about Trump?  Do you really think they weren't pretending to hate the "ex"-Democrat, that they're stupid enough to give that much publicity to a _persona non grata_, even after we saw the way they treated Ron Paul?

Oh, wait...  Forget I asked.

I prefer not to be suckered by the oldest tricks in the book, thank you very much.  Maybe you should learn to appreciate that point of view.

Maybe I should take what a neocon PAC says at face value.  I don't believe I'm reading this.  And should I have taken what they said about yellow cake uranium at face value?  The Gulf of Tonkin?  Benghazi?  9/11/01?

Should I take what the CDC says at face value too?  Do you recommend I chuck my homemade chicken soup and go get a flu shot?  Do you really consider a neocon PAC more credible than the CDC?  Really?

You got me a Blue Pill for Christmas?  Oh, thank you so much!

----------


## osan

Wait just a minute... Since when is anything McCain conservative?

Who wrote the article and why has he not been resolutely beaten with an iron bar?

----------


## tebowlives

> Wait just a minute... Since when is anything McCain conservative?
> 
> Who wrote the article and why has he not been resolutely beaten with an iron bar?


Agreed. Like a vegan who eats meat 3 times a week.

----------

